# Chart of the world by James Wild 1818.



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Came across this map whilst looking into details for this thread. Large Globe

Details below.





Heres a large zoomable version.

Zoom

Lots of interesting tidbits, names, places etc.

Canibals.. Chinese Tartars..

This interested me, given its 1818..

America, various tribes very little known?



May be of some use to our endevours here 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2019-09-03 17:25:28Reaction Score: 0


and the the only fully explored places are England Italy and the Netherlands(dutch)


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-03 18:46:51Reaction Score: 2


This advancement speed reminds me of some Mad Max type movies. Kind of like if people were to live in safe enclaves while slowly exploring other post catastrophic areas occupied by savaged survivors of some advanced ancestors. What a convoluted sentence it was.


----------

